# Best way to create blogs with screenshots?



## erro

Some of you have blogs with screenshots in. What is your workflow when creating blog entries with text and screenshots?

I would like to blog more about LR tips, and incude screenshots to show what I do, but I find it a bit cumbersome to get a good workflow. I use Wordpress.

How do you guys (and gals) do it? Is it a manual thing? or do you have some automation? Do you post blogs from within LR? Do you import your screenshots into LR or are they external and only used in blog entries? What screencapturing do you use?

Any tips?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

For screenshots?  I don't put them through LR.  I use a little Mac app called Skitch to create the screenshots, drop them in a folder, and then copy the text and upload the files into Wordpress when I've done them all.  If I got around to figuring out a better workflow, I'd probably get to post more often, but there are far higher priorities on my to do list right now, so I'm not much help at all, sorry!


----------



## johnbeardy

I grab them either with PrintScreen or Win7's Snipping Tool. Often they need tweaking so I put them through Photoshop and use a little extension I built with Configurator. The CS4 one is available here which works from top to bottom and creates a new document then makes available the tools I'll use if I need to cut anything from the background. I'll see if I can post a CS5 version too.

John


----------



## erro

I don't have Photoshop, but Win7 with the snipping tool. At least you can add some penstrokes there. But no text typing as far as I know.

I guess my "frustration" is also with having to store all the little screenshots somewhere, remember in what order they should appear in the blog post and so on. Practice makes perfect I guess.....


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Robert, take a look at Screenpresso then http://www.screenpresso.com/index.html  I've used the free version when I've needed odd Windows screenshots in the past.  Or a couple of paid ones I considered: 
SnagIt http://www.techsmith.com/screen-capture.asp
FastStone http://www.faststone.org/FSCaptureDetail.htm


----------



## b_gossweiler

Robert,

Irfanview (a free tool I've been using for over 10 years) has good screenshot facilities also, and gives you the ability to draw and write in the image easily.

Beat


----------

